# seine nets for shrimp



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Where can I get a legal shrimp seine net locally?

legal defined as no more than 6 ft deep, longer than 40 ft and with 1/2" mesh
based on SC DNR

I see plenty of minnow seine in tackle shops at acceptable prices but the legal shrimp seine online are actually seines designed for netting fish and would be in the 70-100 dollar+ range.

If I was seining and caught mud minnows and shrimp, would my net still need to be 1/2" mesh. I personally think the 1/2" minimum mesh size is ridiculous and will simply kill many small fish by gilling them


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

with practice and finding your spots with a cast net you do less damage and catch plenty of shrimp for personal use and no baiting is necessary. The seine requires at least two to operate and its more difficult than you may think, especially if you fish where the shrimp are. I guess the main drawback is having a place close enough to where the shrimp are, and that is suitable for pulling it up on the hill to extract your catch. A good seine will run over $500, find the tides and the places to toss your cast net.

It is cool however, seeing all the stuff that is in the marsh and that seine is very indiscriminate.


----------

